# Über Java anderen Gateway nutzen



## Rahmspinat (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich schreibe gerade ein Programm das bei mir lokal laufen soll.

Dabei soll das Programm über einen anderen Gateway als über den bei Windows hinterlegten Standardgateway zugreifen. 

Ist das mittels Java möglich? Hat jemand eine Idee?

Für Antworten bin ich dankbar


----------



## FArt (5. Aug 2010)

Frage: dir ist klar was ein Gateway ist, wie und wo es eingerichtet wird und wie es funktioniert?

Lautet die Antwort "ja", dann überdenke deine Frage noch mal. Wenn "nein", dann ist das hier das falsche Forum.

[EDIT]
Unter Umständen solltest du mal erklären, was du eigentlich erreichen möchtest...


----------



## Rahmspinat (6. Aug 2010)

Ich weiß zumindestens so viel dass ich als IP für den Standardgateway die IP eines Routers, der mich dann ins Internet führt bzw. mit anderen Netzen verbindet, nutzen kann/muss.

Und ich weiß auch wo man den einstellt ja. Und dass das die Standardadresse ist, wenn der PC nicht weiß wo er sonst die Daten hinschicken soll.

Es könnte ja trotzdem sein, dass ich dem Programm einen anderen Gateway zuordnen kann, als der Standardgateway ist (halt eine Abweichung zum Standard).


Was ich eigentlich möchte:

Normales Surfen, FTP, Chat etc. übers normale Standardgateway laufen lassen.
Dieses eine Programm allerdings soll über eine andere Verbindung ins Internet, mit einer anderen IP.

Für weitere Antworten, danke im Voraus


----------



## tuxedo (6. Aug 2010)

Dann solltest du mal schauen ob du mit einer manuellen Route nicht besser voran kommst. 

Mir ist kein Weg bekannt wie man einem Java-Programm sagt dass es eine andere Route benutzen soll. Das ist eine Sache der Netzwerkeinstellung bzw. des Routings.

- Alex


----------



## Rahmspinat (6. Aug 2010)

Okay,

Hast du ein stichwort für mich, wonach ich da bei Google suchen sollte, wie ich das dann einstellen könnte?


----------



## tuxedo (6. Aug 2010)

Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you


----------



## Rahmspinat (6. Aug 2010)

Kann ich das ganze dann auch blos für ein Programm definieren?

Also dass ich normal den Standardgateway nutze und die manuell angelegte Route nur für mein Programm?


----------



## Gast2 (6. Aug 2010)

Rahmspinat hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich das ganze dann auch blos für ein Programm definieren?



ja klar ... Windows DDK runter laden ... dann kannst Du die Pakete richtig beeinfluss und vorher schauen von welchem Programm die kommen


----------



## tuxedo (6. Aug 2010)

Die vernünftige Antwort müsste "nein" lauten.


----------



## Rahmspinat (6. Aug 2010)

Okay, danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich hab mir jetzt "einfach" einen neuen Rechner stellen lassen auf dem dieses Programm läuft, der dann den für das Programm gewünschten Standardgateway besitzt.

Ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung.

trotzdem danke für den Versuch mir zu helfen


----------



## FArt (6. Aug 2010)

eine VM wäre auch eine Lösung...


----------

